# Cache West Extended Archery



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Anybody have any info on this unit? Looks like mainly fields and river bottoms.
Are there enough deer to warrant going through the process of contacting landowers and if so are they willing to let people hunt?
Sorry if it is a sleeper unit. PM if don't you don't want to share with everyone.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

If you just want to shoot a deer it's fine. Most places I've seen deer on is heavily posted and even the houses that own the property has. I kid you not! A board with three signs that says keep out, no hunting, no trespassing violators will be prosecuted. So good luck with that. 

There is some walk in that could produce after the pheasant hunt is over. 

Outside of that it's a waste of time unless you know the landowner. All the deer I've seen have been on little mtn and north in the hill country. 

Good luck


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i have a friend that has gotten me in on some land up there. elkoholics post pretty much sums it up. the deer aren't big. theirs lots of them but the trouble I've also found is its just so much dang open land that even when you see em its so hard to make a move. and pretty much everything is posted. id probably still stick with the ogden or wasatch unit if this place wasn't so convenient for my crazy schedule


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Just wondering what the story was up there. I'm guessing these are all local deer and not migratory?
Kinda like Bountiful. Deer are eating my flowers/crops. Get rid of them but don't come on my property to do it.
Years ago we had some late doe tags north of Brigham. One land owner was more than happy to let us hunt. Kill them all he said. As we walked his fence line to get up on the mountain. His neighbor saw us and started yelling to quit shooting his pets as he fed them all year around. I guess you are never going to make everyone happy.


----------

